# "Husband of one wife"



## JWJ (Nov 17, 2005)

*\"Husband of one wife\"*

What is the common "reformed" exegesis / views of 1 Tim 3:2; 4:14; and Titus 1:6 regarding the requirement that elders and deacons be the "husband of one wife." ? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 17, 2005)

Dr. McMahon has an excellent article on this on www.apuritansmind.com


----------



## Richard King (Nov 17, 2005)

I would be interested to know that too.

I was once a member of a Baptist church in Abilene Texas where the pastor was rock solid against a divorced man being a deacon because he said the word is the word and we can't deny what husband of one woman means. He often said...we can't twist the scriptures to suit our needs. 
THEN a year or two later the pastor himself ran off with the church secretary.

I then moved and went to a mega church in Lubbock TX where the same thinking held that no divorced man could be a deacon. Yet the Pastor often referred to his wild days and how Jesus had saved him from drugs and illicit sex with many women. Makes you go hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I would be interested to know that too.
> 
> I was once a member of a Baptist church in Abilene Texas where the pastor was rock solid against a divorced man being a deacon because he said the word is the word and we can't deny what husband of one woman means. He often said...we can't twist the scriptures to suit our needs.
> ...



. . . escpecially since neither of the texts in 1 Tim 3 or Titus 1 differentiate between men who have been divorced and men whose wife(s) have died.


----------



## pastorway (Nov 17, 2005)

the phrase "husband of one wife" has nothing to do with marital status. it is a phrase that means literally "a one woman man." So whether single or married he is a pure man with character and integrity in his relationships.

Phillip


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 17, 2005)




----------

